# Egg donation



## junemomma09

Has anyone else looked into this? I originally was looking into gestational surrogacy but with having another two years of school it's not the best idea to try to do right now. I'm wanting to do it in the future though. So I started researching egg donation. I have been approved on a preliminary basis. It would be nice to be able to give such a gift to another family whose unable to produce their own eggs or just not able to conceive.


----------



## LeeBee

I've been looking into it. I plan on "applying" early next year. I don't think I could do the surrogacy thing though... for me it would be really hard to carry around a child and give it up.... 

Sounds like the egg donation thing is quite a process- with counseling, medical appointments, ect. I'm curious as to how the treatments affect a person too... What have you found out?


----------



## woodyanita

Your concern to help someone by donating eggs is good. Dont do it only for monetary reasons. If you need any help relating to donating egg you may get the info at Rotunda- The Centre for Human Reproduction


----------



## naitken

My sis and BIL were having trouble conceiving (her problem, not his..) and I offered to donate eggs for and IVF procedure if she wanted. I had it all worked out with the insurance company, my health insurance would cover almost everything... But, she ended up conceiving my Little Niece all on her own!


----------



## l00zrr

I've looked into egg donation as well until I stumbled upon a website "eggsploitation". Look at their resources to read some of the women's stories. 

Since then it has turned me off to the idea. If I ever look into it again I'd be very thorough about who (agency) I choose.


----------

